# How many in your pack?



## acupofteha (Jun 28, 2010)

I am just wondering how many dogs are in your pack? I am wondering if its tougher with more dogs?

We have one right now, but I am thinking of getting her a "friend".


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

3 in mine.....I love it.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

we had 1 for a long time, but adopted hanna 2 years ago. she's added so much to the family, it's unbelievable. makes us think about adding a 3rd.....


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I have three and really think it's easier than with one


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I am content with my pack of two.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Three and I adore each one of them!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

4 and wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Just one but not,for long!!.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

2 in mine!! Love being a multi-dog house and I'd have more if it didn't mean one less fiance


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have four and if you count cats, then it is six. And to top it off add in a couple of fosters right now make it 8. Have to say right now it is a full house and alittle over crowded. But the fosters dont stay long so I can handle it and anything to help them find a new home makes it worth it.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

DH and I just got married 6 months ago, and Chester was the first dog we added to our family. He's only 4 months old, so it's too soon to even think about adding another dog yet. But I definitely plan on getting Chester a little brother or sister in the future. I just hope DH can agree!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Just 1 for now.... Waiting for the BF to cave in and get #2! Hoping it won't be too much longer now.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I have 2 and love it. I would have more if my husband would let me.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

1 but would love to add a brother for my girl


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I have two and I love it. It took me three years to convince DH that two dogs are better than one. Now I'm working on #3 but hubby says no way,no more


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Just one here. Would love one more but it's not happening anytime soon . :


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

acupofteha said:


> I am just wondering how many dogs are in your pack? I am wondering if its tougher with more dogs?
> 
> We have one right now, but I am thinking of getting her a "friend".


Right now we're a one golden family--my husband wants to get a second dog in another year or so. We had two goldens for about 8 years, so we're used to two dogs. Two dogs aren't that much more additional work--and you get back so much more love and you experience lots of good times.

But that additional dog does represent an additional expense. So make sure you can afford a second dog because it will also require vet visits, monthly heartworm/flea preventative, etc.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

2 dogs. Roxy, A Miniature Pinscher, she'll be 6 in August and Sadie, our Goldie, shes 5 months.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

After losing our Gunner, we're down to just Riley now.
I'd probably have another one. I'd love to rescue a Golden, but getting Riley on board with that idea probably won't happen anytime soon. He's very much an 'only child' kinda guy.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

just the one! i'd love to have another but school and living arrangements won't allow for it...yet =)


----------

